# help! teenee tiny baby crickets!!!



## Omega Dragon (Nov 19, 2009)

ok well i bought black crickets afew weeks a go and i like to leave in a pot
(a pot being a big icecream tub) so i can feed them up or just make them a lil happier any way ive forgot about the tub till the other day i had a thought why not put my mealworms in there but when i looked there was lots of tiny baby crickets 
there sooo dam cute  (yes i said cute, i like bugs too) but i have no idea how to care for them and im worried they`ll escape i cant have them running around plus my family would kill me !!

ummm please help i looked at the locust care sheet, but their crickets not locust! and ive found no real help online ...please help :help: thanks


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i would put some potato and some egg carton in and spray the egg carton lightly every day


----------



## Omega Dragon (Nov 19, 2009)

potatoes... like cook potatoes?? 

any veg things do i need suppliment for for the crickets?


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah just put in fresh friut and veg every couple of days and they should hopefully grow fairly quickly! Be careful when removing the old food as it will probably be covered in the babys. as for not letting them escape i have no idea! ive got tons of the things in my house :devil:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I hate pin heads!

Damn crickets bred in my vivs and had thousands of them in there. Ended up using Ardap spray to kill them all as started escaping.


----------

